# 1989 750il Transmission help!!!!???????



## pozzilive (Jul 18, 2011)

Just purchased a 1989 750il 160,000 miles. Have all the service records the car is very clean. Only problem is the transmission. When it is cold and you start it up the tranny sounds like an empty power steering pump? It will go into gear and move but when it warms up the sound goes away and no more movement. Wondering if there is something to check before I pull it out. I have checked the fluid, it is full and clean. Also when you give the sweeeeet v12 some rpms when it is in gear it will pull up a message on the cluster about the tranny and then its done. Any help would be great. Thanks!!!!!! also just looking through all the service records I found where back in 1998 when the car had 142314 miles on it the buyer had 2 Dinan performance chips installed for the engine and 1 Dinan chip installed for the transmission. Chip D902-0070


----------

